# Stealing from the kitchen



## kingofkings (May 1, 2012)

Someone at my work today got caught taking some stuff. I know I've done it, and I'm sure that some of you have too.

Chefs, how do you feel about it? If you're in a position of power, what would your reaction, and what would you be doing after the event (presuming you don't fire the member of staff in question)?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I have certainly not done it, and I find it despicable. I feel because of thieving employees I have had to subconsciously prove I won't do the same, and it's a pretty shitty way to start off on a new job.

First of all if I caught someone stealing I'd be so embarrassed for both him and me, and I'd be angry to have been put in the position where I had to bring it to their attention. It's just so shameful. But... I would also feel pity and wonder if the person has enough food at home, and offer to help them out if I could. I wouldn't fire for stealing food, but I would definitely fire for stealing equipment.

God, I hope I'm never put in that situation. It would weigh heavy on my heart for a long time.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Depends to a point on what's being stolen. Walking out with 4 matching ramekins is

different than wrapping up some shrimp. Or IS it? Uncooked? Or leftover, otherwise

unusable product?

But the way I see it, it's all a violation of trust. When you sign on with a company it's an

unvoiced assumption that you're agreeing to not burglurize their establishment.


----------



## borkbork (Dec 19, 2012)

I think part of the problem with theft, waste, etc is that employees often have no idea how thing a margin the house runs on. Often owners have other sources of income amd the house plays rich to be hospitable and attractive to diners. I worked at a place where the chef regularly posted product costs food cost percentage and overall return to investors. I was at the bottom of the barrel but I knew when we were doing well and when we were struggling. He often offered leftovers for take home and beers when things were flush. No one stole or tolerated waste.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

All depends........

My gut reaction is to fire the dude(ette) on the spot.

_But wait a minute........._

_* Will management/owner back me up?_

_* Will I get in trouble with the labour board? Why? Because I didn't verbally instruct, backed up with a written statement that theft will lead to termination, nor have I posted signage around the perimiter of the workplace reminding employees that transportation of any goods or equipment past this point needs managment approval._

_* Do I have witnesses other than myself--(being a manager which is frowned upon and suspicious in nature by itself because I claim to have witnessed a theft)?_

_* Is the workplace governed by a large Unjion whihc will wreak havoc and cause financial hardship just because I had just cause to fire a thief?_

_Well then, the usuall thig to do is slash back the dude (ette)'s hours to a point where they don't bother to show up for work. _


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd fire them on the spot for most things. Equipment, oh yeah. Food? Depends what it is. If they're taking a little to-go box home. No big deal. Unless it is full of food that I told them specifically not to eat, i.e. steak, lobster. Really that depends on the menu and what's off limits at that place. And in that case, I think maybe I'd just give them a warning or a write up, but the next time, fired.  If they are taking uncooked food out of the walk-in, or taking excessive amounts of food home, I see that as the same as stealing equipment, no warning necessary.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Vic Cardenas said:


> If they are taking uncooked food out of the walk-in, or taking excessive amounts of food home, I see that as the same as stealing equipment, no warning necessary.


Right.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I was always told if you are going to steal make sure its at least 1 million dollars. Because if its 50 cents or 1 million you ar still labeled a thief by all


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh hell no. I would never walk out with even an apple and I have to trust that my staff won't either. If food cannot be repurposed and will be thrown out I portion some for those who want it and they can eat it in house after their shift is done. No to-go boxes. In my mind it minimizes the temptation for them to grab extras. A little here and a little there adds up to a lot of profit gone.

That being said, multiple servers were caught walking out with styrofoam cups full of ice cream and other asst things instead of water and they were just not rescheduled instead of fired. I don't see how it was worth it when Mc D's ice cream would have only cost them a buck. Hope they learned a lesson.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty bold statement to say "I know i've done it, and i'm sure some of you have, too" VERY bold, and untrue.

I'll let guys take home leftovers from staff meal if they ask.. pizza, leftover deli meat from a platter, etc... but stealing?, adios on the spot.


----------



## chefchadnyc (Jan 20, 2013)

auto-terminations:

fighting

talking back to manager (insubordination)

intoxication (or drugs)

stealing

no call no show

leaving without permission

if they want another chance, they had better beg, draw their own blood, and apologize in public to the ENTIRE staff, ....then...I'll think about it.

All of those things are the antithesis of what I try to promote - TEAMWORK.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

All you guys are making me jealous.  Imagine turfing someone just because they walked out to "check on their car" with a tenderloin stuffed down their pants.  Why, that's improper termination, it's gotta be illegal....

People from California tell me the labour laws here are almost as crazy as over there.  Last year an ammendment was made to "Worksafe" (worker's comp board) making it legal that employers are now responsible for domestic violence their employees might suffer at home. Yes, you heard right, they have to recognize domestic violence and intervene, or face stiff fines.

Here's a sample case regarding employee theft:

About ten years ago, there was trouble brewing at "X", a mega-caterer supplying various airlines at the airport. Airlines were complaining that they would be invoiced for x amount of liquor, but only received y, x amount of cigarette cartons, but only got y, and the same with perfume. The mngmt had cameras in the delivery vehicles and had videotape evidence of theft, and cops showed up at employee's houses and presented legal search warrants, and found garbage bags of stolen goods in garages.  You'd figure you have the thieves cooked three ways, right?  Especially with invoices and  customer's inventories not matching.  Mngmt was so scared ---- less of any "illegal action" from the Union, that they jsut took the goods back and took some seniority off the thief's records, they were still employed.

And you want to know why I am a Mom and Pop?????????????????????????/


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

You would think no one would fight the accusation if being caught red-handed, but I would think that any "normal" person (not that normal people steal) would be so ashamed of being caught that they would just want to go away and never be seen again out of sheer embarrassment. certainly wouldn't want to ever show up at work, but then again we live in the age of narcissism, anything is possible.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What do you think "Seniority" means?


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

foodpump said:


> All you guys are making me jealous. Imagine turfing someone just because they walked out to "check on their car" with a tenderloin stuffed down their pants. Why, that's improper termination, it's gotta be illegal....


Here in Utah, it's perfectly legal to fire anybody for just about anything, as long as it's not illegal discrimination. I can imagine it would be difficult to be an employer in canada or... god forbid... california, and have to fire somebody for stealing and have them sue you. What a terrible position to be in to be a businessman.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Best overall policy  NO FOOD OR BEVERAGE LEAVES THE BUILDING, AND NONE COMES IN TO THE BUILDING.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Here in Utah, it's perfectly legal to fire anybody for just about anything, as long as it's not illegal discrimination. I can imagine it would be difficult to be an employer in canada or... god forbid... california, and have to fire somebody for stealing and have them sue you. What a terrible position to be in to be a businessman.


It happened at a local Food Lion a couple of weeks ago. A guy was running for the door of the store with a case of beer he hadn't paid for and security tackled him. Now he's suing Food Lion because it hurt when they fell. Some people are shameless.


----------



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Here in Utah, it's perfectly legal to fire anybody for just about anything, as long as it's not illegal discrimination. I can imagine it would be difficult to be an employer in canada or... god forbid... california, and have to fire somebody for stealing and have them sue you. What a terrible position to be in to be a businessman.


I read all these stories these guys post about the unions and feel lucky that we're in a right to work state. A guy was caught by my head chef taking psmo's out of the case before inventory and stashing them in his truck. Fired within an hour of looking at the surveillance tapes


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Theft is rampant in the food industry. I know that. I have always known that, and yet after all these years I still am shocked when I catch somebody. And it's always the last person you would think. I hate to waste food, so I would rather have an employee take it home than see it in the trash. It is very common for a chef to order 7 prime ribs for New Year's eve, one of which goes immediately into his trunk. Of course his sous chef knows this, so he figures it's ok for him to take one too, and so on. It's never a matter of If your crew is stealing (they are) but how much. If you think no one is stealing anything, you're delusional. There's 2000 ways to rip off a restaurant, and I know 1998 of them. You can never keep up with all of them so I try to close all the loop holes I can to keep theft to a minimum. It's still there on some level because it's the nature of the beast. You really can't stop it. Your bartender slides someone a drink, a waitress gives away an app to get a better tip, the cook gives his buddy crab legs and his girlfriend the waitress charges him for a hamburger, all you can do is contain it as best you can. But you'll never stop it.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

As long as its documented and can prove it, fire on the spot and if possible in front of others.


----------



## chef2cook4u (Feb 7, 2013)

Simply taking a pen or pencil is stealing.My family owned & operated 3 restaurants.I myself owned 2 Deli's. My Dad always treated employees well & respected them.He believed in treating them well & giving a free employee meal for each shift they worked. Internal theft is a problem in all companies....treat your employees well,respect them...do not be there friend,stay professional...this is the key. If someone steals from you...there is no excuse and it is wrong.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

Taking anything from employer without permission is stealing.  It makes no difference if the item is something to be thrown out or a fine sterling serving piece, or if someone is taking food to feed their family or their drug habit.  I'd fire on the spot. 

Frankly, it surprises me that anyone can consider degrees of theft.  And the "We've all done it" excuse.  No we haven't


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

> People from California tell me the labour laws here are almost as crazy as over there. Last year an ammendment was made to "Worksafe" (worker's comp board) making it legal that employers are now responsible for domestic violence their employees might suffer at home. Yes, you heard right, they have to recognize domestic violence and intervene, or face stiff fines.


No. Only if the violence can enter the workplace and endanger your employees. Read the first paragraph:

http://www2.worksafebc.com/pdfs/Violence/factsheet_employers_legal.pdf


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Not so fast!!!!

"....Employers MUST conduct  a risk assessment if there is interaction between employees and persons other than co-workers that might lead to  threats or assaults"... 

Nice and vague, isn't it?  How do you conduct an assessment if you don't know a risk exists? Don't hire girls with biker boyfriends?  Don't hire girls without having a criminal and mental checkup of their boyfriends/spouses?  Bug the poor girls every day on how their relationship is going?

But wait! There's more

"If you learn of a domestic violence situation that puts your workplace at risk, you MUST assess the risk and how best to protect your employees".

'course, the only safe way to cover your butt is to have a security guard at the door, a'la bank,or to have a two-door and two-buzzer system a'la jewelry store.  If a jilted lover ever comes into your workplace, you're hooped, and you can't plead ignorance.

Why?

Because both Worksafe and the Labour board operate on:  "The onus is on the employer"

See, in Canada and US you are innocent until proven guilty, in Mexico, you are guilty until proven innocent.  In B.C. an employer HAS TO BE assumed guilty of any claim against him, until the employer proves his own innocence at his own cost--and with no chance on compensation or apology.  The onus is on the employer.

It is very racist and the gov't dept's exist only to lay blame with the employer, they're not after the truth or fairness.  Wait a sec, they also exist to fine, a good secondary source of income.........


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

foodpump said:


> Not so fast!!!!
> 
> "....Employers MUST conduct a risk assessment if there is interaction between employees and persons other than co-workers that might lead to threats or assaults"...
> 
> ...


I guess that means you'll never hire Rihanna. That girl takes a licking and keeps on ticking.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not very funny.  Best case scenerio here in B.C is employers are forced to accept that employes are liabilities--not assets.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think domestic abuse is funny at all, either.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I always ask the chef, most times a chef will take care of you if you want/need anything. If he/she says no it for a good reason. As a chef if someone asks me for something to take home I usually say OK, as long as they ASK!. Otherwise I fire as thief.


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

If you steal from me, you're fired! I don't care you took 100ml of milk, a biscotti, or a tenderloin. After work when I'm down at the pub having a drink with joe that owns the pub and jack the chef next door. I'm probably going to be inclined to tell them who you are and why I just canned your ass.


----------



## chefgord (Sep 28, 2009)

Caught in act, automatic dismissal.

That's my black & white answer. If you'll steal food from me, what else will you take.

But...in my kitchen banquet leftovers were frequently sent home with some staff, AS LONG AS it was clearly communicated between us. That is a bit of a grey answer, depending on staff.


----------



## carrionshine211 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have done it before, only at one place though, and it was years ago. I felt it was justified. I was told a certain hourly wage in my interview, turned out they were lying to me just to get me to work there instead of somewhere else. I noticed they were low balling me by a dollar an hour. I talked to them, got nowhere. No proof to take to the labor comission. So I immediately started looking for another job, while stealing food and equipment untill I felt it equaled the amount they owed me.

I know it wasnt right, but neither was what them lying to all of us. I got some good stuff too. Brand new stainless steel saute pans, entire tin of saffron, etc.I got out when my paycheck wouldnt clear for the third time. Went in that day, told them I quit, and collected unemployment for a few weeks. They tried to fight my unemployment claim but lost because they technicaly werent paying me for two weeks. Needless to say, they went under after a while.

If i busted somebody stealing, I would look at how my operation is running, and the morale of my staff. But sometimes people are just dirty theives for no reason. I probably wouldn't can them the first time, but definately dont ask me for any favors for a while.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The fact that they lied to you does not mean you have to lower yourself to their level or be labeled a thief. I have heard this excuse to steal , hundreds of times over the years, mostly after th thief was caught. One thing has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## bill paulk (Nov 18, 2011)

It seems that your looking for some type of validation for being a thief. Assuming that most of us have taken something that didn't belong to us. Stealing is stealing. There is no honor amongst thieves. Eating something for quality control is one thing. Wrapping a steak and sticking it in your bag is another.  If you read my profile you would understand my belief system. If i was aware that someone was stealing. I would document every concealment. Whether it be video or personal. I would document every dollar. I know most would say take care of the problem as soon as possible. My game plan would be to get back what i didn't witness.  I would tactfully get them to confess to what they have done and get my money back.  After all was said and done i would prosecute. I would get the message out. Your not just stealing from the establishment. Your taking from the other honest and hard working employees. Stealing is one of the main factors related to high food cost.  Most restaurants either offer a shift meal with restrictions or a discounted meal.  With that said the restaurant is still taking a loss.  Living in Northern Virginia a lot of people rely on the public transportation system. It's not unusual to see many with a back pack. Some one carrying a book bag that looks as if they are concealing a  prime rib is usually concealing a prime rib.  For the most part I do believe there are honest people working in our kitchens.


----------



## bill paulk (Nov 18, 2011)

i would like to reply to this, but im sure my account would be closed after the fact.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Bill Paulk said:


> i would like to reply to this, but im sure my account would be closed after the fact.


he he

i know the feeling... there are several posts a month that fall under this catagory for me!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys are a little too black and white for me. _Stealing is wrong, no exceptions, no justifications._ But life, jobs, treatment,

integrity and paychecks contain a few more hues than that. Stealing is wrong, no argument there. I've been stolen from,

it feels like a personal violation. Ive also been accused of being a thief--wrongly--and labelled accordingly. Which also

feels like a personal violation. In this case....justified? I wouldnt call it that. More like....hardly surprising.

Can an employer honestly be shocked and disilllusioned when someone retaliates when they deliberately and

calculatedly ripped them off first? Answer: yes. Shoe on the other foot is always viewed as... not the same thing.

While I feel a knee-jerk reaction to steal back isn't right, here the employee tried going through legal channels, and in

the end he couldnt even collect his wages. I can only hope that this employer noticed what was missing and suspected

the reason BEFORE they closed down, so that a lesson was possibly learned. Lesson being, what goes around comes

around. Aint no fun being karmanated, but that's life. Well, if you care about that sort of thing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Would I have reacted simillarly? Probably not, I think I would've tried a little harder and longer to sue the bestids.

And I also like to think I have other tried and true methods of ....equalization....should it come to that.

But in this case I dont feel comfy pinning the badge of contempt on his lapel either.

_(The above has been a personal editorial and in no way reflects...yada-yada...) _


----------



## hamlrt (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi there , 
I can't abide thievery in the kitchen or workplace , it makes everyone untrustworthy . When I run a kitchen I allow the chefs to have a meal within reason , I found that if you have a blanket ban on " no food for anyone " , people will go out of their way to eat something . 
However there are exceptions .....I had a loony KP in one location , who kept on stealing food . He would steal roast meat and hide it in the dirty laundry basket , go into the fridge and stuff his face full of profiteroles and then deny the fact ( the chocolate on his face was kind of a giveaway) . I had warned him and warned him but to no avail , well one evening late I went to the staff room for a bite and a cuppa , returned to the kitchen all was in darkness except for a blue glow ....what the hell is going on here I thought .
The KP was in the dark ,grilling a steak for himself .....told me it was a Xmas present to himself when asked to explain .....denied it to management .....went totally schizo ....pulled the I'm disabled card ......he was stealing and he was gone after that .


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

He sounds schizoprenic. Untreated of course.


----------



## hamlrt (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah absolutely " care in the community" at it's best , his dad was a local government official , he often used that and his disability as a weapon . However he was a complete and total nut job


----------



## arugula (Sep 13, 2012)

We use to have a guy like that who would disappear for a half hour at a time. Only to have the dishwasher find him in the walk-in washing down raw pesto with choicolate milk. I don't know how that would even taste good or why that was his choice of food to steal. When there were fresh pastries on the shelf beside him and about 50 pounds of braised lamb shanks cooling on the table outside the walk-in. I ended up demoting him to dish pig for a week. Then after that completely taking him off the schedule.


----------



## chef2cook4u (Feb 7, 2013)

your wrong....u should not steal... dose not justify u stealing..u kidding me...stay professional at all times,.. you had evidence for labor contract..it was a verbal contract,u should have noticed it in your first pay check...if u where un happy..leave the job, ..never lower yourself, stealing is stealing,never justified...really ?


----------



## chadateit (Oct 16, 2012)

First off, I find stealing to be reprehensible, and I have no patience or tolerance for it. Taking leftovers home to eat, that are otherwise headed for the trash, to me, isn't stealing. 

Having said that, though, how many of the indignant folks in here are guilty of wage theft? I'd guess all of them. Throughout the industry, it is absolutely ubiquitous, omnipresent, and standard for kitchen staff to not get paid for all of the hours worked. I am VERY lucky if I get to take a half hour's worth of breaks combined in a week. Yet, I have to clock out a half hour lunch everyday, through which I am expected to keep working and producing. Would anyone even joke about the legally mandated paid 15 minute breaks for  4 hours... Every kitchen I've worked in, the cooks always have to be on guard against missing hours on paychecks. Oh yeah, wanna talk about the hundreds of hours worked off the clock in fine dining, I put in in my past before I was allowed to clock in? Hours that i was expected to work and needed to work to get my station ready for the day...

Theft goes two ways.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Two wrongs never equal a right!

Committing a wrong to restore perceived equity is still committing a wrong.

A thief is a thief, period!


----------



## chadateit (Oct 16, 2012)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Two wrongs never equal a right!
> 
> Committing a wrong to restore perceived equity is still committing a wrong.
> 
> A thief is a thief, period!


I don't disagree and I don't steal, period. I was making a point about wage theft, which is far more predominant, IME, than the other kind of theft being discussed in this thread.


----------



## chef jfraser (Mar 5, 2013)

That depends on what it is, if its tools and machines that's horrible. Personally my restaurant allows us to cook and eat product for free which is unheard of


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Chadateit,

I can't say I have ever encountered wage theft of the kind described. Worked in all kinds of places but never worked without clocking in. Never worked after clocking out. I probably missed a few scheduled breaks in the middle due to being busy but then I got cigarette breaks before or after service. 

I have, however, worked for a lot less per hour than I should have gotten paid for the job I was doing but it was the wage I agreed to when I got hired so I didn't complain. But if anyone had said I should come in and work for free or stay late after punching out to work for free, I'd have told them to.....And then reported them to the appropriate state agency.

Employers only get away with that BS because no one reports them.


----------



## kingofkings (May 1, 2012)

What about when you clock in and out correctly, but then your wages are different?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Go see whoever does payroll. Human Resources, the owner, the accounting department. That might be due to clerical error, misunderstanding on your part, misunderstanding on their part, any number of reasons. But get it straightened out right away. Be nice. Everyone makes mistakes. Most importantly, this lets everyone know you are paying attention and will not let it go by without questioning it. I ran a small restaurant. Mistakes do happen but screwing the staff for the hard work they do is completely unacceptable. If anyone is doing it, they need to be aware they are not getting away with it.


----------



## igmcw (Mar 2, 2013)

So, to be completely honest, I have stolen food once in my life. It was from a country club I was working in. a Half of a roasted strip loin. Probably one of the biggest regrets in my career. I wish I could say it was the biggest but I fell into the trap that many a cook falls into, the party lifestyle. Unfortunately the "fun" I was having turned into a habit and I squandered a few big opportunities (Michelin kitchens). Thankfully, I woke up before it was too late and was able to get the ol' career back on track.

I digress, stealing is never acceptable, never excusable. If a business is not paying you then it's time to move on. We are lucky to be working in an industry that makes finding a job relatively easy. I have never had to search for longer then a week when looking for employment because our business is a high turnover business. I cannot think of a single time when it is acceptable to steal. Nor can I think of a single instance where an employee should not be fired immediately for it. (As I should have been had I been caught).

In regards to people taking leftovers home, it is a slippery slope. All of a sudden extra mise en place is getting produced, more stuff is being overcooked just so people can claim "we have too much and you are gonna throw it out anyway".

In the restaurant I work in we provide one free meal to kitchen staff daily. I have had knock down drag out arguments with dishwashers demanding breakfast and lunch because they worked 8am until 5pm, they are SUCH hard workers and they have another job to go after this one and won't be able to eat. At the end of the day, it's not my problem. If let this guy do it then the next guy wants it too, and NONE of them would consider paying for their second meal, even though it's 50% off.  Feeding staff for free isn't my responsibility. My responsibility is protecting the food cost numbers ad protecting the investment of the owner upstairs in the office who has paid for all this food.

I feel that so many people forget that all this abundant food in the kitchen was paid for, paid for with someones hard earned money and that taking it without permission is no different then sneaking into your owners office and removing money from his wallet. Which intern removes money from all your co-workers wallets. Our industry is really built on trust more than many others are. We are entrusted with preparing something customers will ingest,people we never see and never see us. We trust each other as team members to make sense out of the chaos that is service. Employers trust that employees will make decisions that are good for themselves and the team as a whole. Theft is a break in that trust, and once it is broken then the employee has to go, regardless of the reasons.


----------



## 10buttonfriend (Mar 12, 2013)

Depends on the items and details. If its one of those kitchens that runs like a super max  and ALL FOOD MUST BE RUNG IN  and the cook is enjoying the fruits of his labor then  no way would i fire him or her, I would most likely warn them of the policy and let them know they should buy a couple of meals a week to take the heat off. If it turns out they were stealing food out of the walk in e.g.  boxes of meats, chocolate, cheeses, cookie dough, or  anything like that i would probably fire them... If it was a gallon of milk, i might want to talk about it and work something out. a good chef should totally be on top of that sort of stuff before it comes to employees stealing company food

 i took some money off a table once when i was bussing but i returned it later...


----------



## alamoelle (Mar 15, 2013)

I will fire you without hesitation if you steal. Period.
Ask for something and you'll get it usually. Stealing is pathetic. Its never ok.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

I charge my employees 25 cents for 20-ounce drinks.  1/10 of what customers pay, and less than my cost.  Some pay and a few don't...they get their own.  Stealing is stealing.  If they steal rather than pay a quarter for a drink, what are they gonna do when no one's around and they spy an unopened top sirloin or a nice juicy ham?  See those applicants I'm interviewing out front?  They are interviewing for the job of the ones that don't.  Just haven't found the one I want.  Yet.  Always interviewing with an eye to the future.

All food that is "overcooked", "dropped too many", etc. goes into the trash in front of the cook.  Not advisable to waste my food very often.  I've even found wrapped ribeyes and other food at the bottom of a box of "scraps" they were taking home for their "dog".

No scraps, either.  The dogs will have to eat dog food.  Sad it's this way, but it is what it is.  And we all know what the definition of is, is.

And that's the rest of the story.


----------



## wpgcook (Dec 26, 2012)

All food is rung in. The staff get 50% off (certain items) while on shift and 25% (certain items) off shift. Fountain drinks are free except for juices.

When I first started, the family that owned the restaurant let each staff take home a small one topping pizza or a small pasta at no charge. Then, people took advantage of it and pretty soon that little pizza had a pound of toppings and the pasta was loaded with shrimp or chicken. So, we said 50% off while working. A driver then orders our 30" party pizza for himself. This is a $100 pizza which is a novelty item for us and we don't make a lot of money on it. At 50% off, we lose money on it.

So I had to state specifically what they could have..... No steaks at a discount; no 30" pizzas; no 2 litre drinks etc..


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

At a restaurant I used to work at the owner implemented a "nibbles" fee ($1.25 per day) for all waitstaff to cover beverages (including juices), chips, crackers, baguettes.  Any other food or drinks (including alcohol) was 50% off at any time even if you came in and sat at a table with family or friends.  Anyone working in the kitchen got a shift meal (or two if they were in very early for prepping).  No one really checked receipts for employees leaving with to-go boxes, but I think with the system set up the way it was, it kept everyone fairly honest.  If waitstaff stole, depending on the amount, could be docked by not being scheduled on weekends or terminated.  I don't know what would happen if kitchen staff stole, I don't recall any instances of that.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Gee Pump, sounds like you have a Nanny State worse than ours. I don't know how Canadian law works, but I can't ask any potential employees about their age, marital status, religion, if they have kids, etc. Therefore I know nothing. If your boyfriend or spouse beats the crap out of you every night, and you come to work with black eyes, I am not legally able to ask you about that. I can tell you to cover up your bruises before you wait on my customers (comes under dress code) but I cannot legally ask  you how you came by those bruises. Invasion of privacy and all that. So they couldn't possibly hold me responsible legally. That is their personal life choice, and none of my business. Not to say that I have not on several occasions banned employees" boyfriends and spouses from the premisis because their personal lives were interfering with my business. I  run a business in a what they call  right to work (which really means right to fire you for no reason) state,and I have had to threaten employees with termination if they could not keep their personal life sepatate from their employment. (i.e. partner comes into establishment yelling and screaming). Either lose them or lose the job. Not my problem. I have a business to run. Has to be harder for you Pump with laws like that, but I don't see how they can really hold you responsible. Wouldn't stand up in court here. At least I don't think so. They're getting goofier every day so I guess I wouldn't bet on it. My take on that law would be if one of my employees came to me and said their boyfriend was on the way over with a gun said they were going to kill them and I neglected to call the police and secure the building, then yeah, I'm at fault.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I've never stolen any food or taken a drink without paying for it first.  Even when I was at the breakfast place and I made the soup of the day, I would pay for even the little ramekin of soup I would have so I could taste it before it went out and make any adjustments to the seasoning.  If one of the owners or the KM gave me a pop or bottle of juice that was fine but there is no way I could take it on my own and not pay.


----------



## solsen1985 (Feb 27, 2013)

Leftovers? Oh you couldn't cook a steak to the correct temperature so you have 5 charcoal briquettes at the end of the night. That REALLY helps my food cost. Banquet leftovers? Oh so you didn't want to take the time to count correctly and decided to fire 20 extra chicken "just in case." Come on. Stealing? You should be in jail, not just fired. Get some integrity.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow leeniek, that seems so extreme.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Shroomgirl I'm very uptight when it comes to following the company rules and I always follow them to to the letter, even if I know it's a waste of time I will still do it if is expected of me.  I clash with the rest of m department because they  do the minimum work they can and expect to move forward...


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

leeniek said:


> Shroomgirl I'm very uptight when it comes to following the company rules and I always follow them to to the letter, even if I know it's a waste of time I will still do it if is expected of me. I clash with the rest of m department because they do the minimum work they can and expect to move forward...


I don't care if somethings a company rule, if I _know_ its a waste of time, I ain't doing it. And if I'm challenged on it, I'll explain in an even keeled manner why I think its a waste of time, and why I don't do it.


----------



## cyclechef (Jan 22, 2008)

Brilliant.  Agree 100%.  Nice to see NYC spell it out.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

rdm magic said:


> I don't care if somethings a company rule, if I _know_ its a waste of time, I ain't doing it. And if I'm challenged on it, I'll explain in an even keeled manner why I think its a waste of time, and why I don't do it.


Unless you participated in the formation of the _company rule_, it is rare that you understand all the factors behind the rule and why the company does not consider it a waste of time. Companies do NOT create rules to waste time, time is money and companies do NOT waste money!

If you wish to continue to be employed, may I suggest you comply with the rule as set forth by the company and, if you disagree with the purpose, procedure, or consider it a _waste of time_ state that to your superior, in writing, AFTER you have complied with the rule.

My employee handbook has a very clear statement: "...Failure to comply with any company rule may result in immediate termination for cause.", and every employee initials that statement specifically as well as signing an acknowledgement that they have received, read, and understand the employee handbook.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Leeniak, I'm with you. I've always been very anal about stealing, probably since I was 6 and first heard the ten commandments. Or maybe someone took a toy away. Dunno, but I am.

As far as following company rules, goes, the definition is_* "a principle or regulation governing conduct, action, procedure, arrangement, etc".*_

That's also why laws are made, in my opinion, to keep some semblance of order. In AA there are twelve steps to the program. Leave a few out and watch what happens.

I once trained at a chain restaurant. Won 6 out of the seven awards, coming in second with first aid. This wasn't because I was smart, I'm not. It was because I was fairly obsessive about learning and following proper procedures. I was (am) very particular about following proper portion control, procedures, etc. If we employees were allowed to pick and choose which ones we wanted to follow and just ignore the ones we didn't, it would have a been ridiculous mess. Can't imagine anything worse for a restaurant than kitchen anarchy.

Besides, if the man is paying me to conduct myself and my work in a particular way, I owe him the respect of doing it. If I didn't understand why something was done a certain way, I may ask to discuss it with him, but after the discussion if he still wants things his way, that's the way it's gonna be...after all, it is his place. And his money. And his procedures.

How could an owner or store manager ever promote me to a position where I was to train others, if he couldn't trust me do it right myself?


----------

